# whats the color code for the vibrant blue spec v



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

im painting a carbon fiber hood and was wondering what the color code is....im pretty sure its called vibrant blue?


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

By1


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

how about the molten silver for 03 spec


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

AX2-Inferno 
BY1-Vibrant Blue 
CV2-Iced Cappuccino 
KH3-Super Black 
KV9-Radium 
KY4-Molten Silver 
QM1-Cloud White 
Z33-Envy 
AX2-Inferno 
C14-Bronze Shimmer 
AG2-Aztec Red 
BX6-Out of the Sky Blue 
QM1-Flat White 
Z13-Epicea Green Metallic


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

thank you!


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

we should sticky that post


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no more stickies!!! we should have people who ask the question search...


----------

